# 8N Digging and scraping



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

My neighbor using a middle buster and scrapper blade with his '52 8N..

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eHpe01GFugo[/ame]


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Looks like some hard soil.
Tires loaded for better traction or would tha make differents?


----------

